# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

## phongvebaoha

Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
 Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo… 
- Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
-  Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
 Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
  Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
- Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
- Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
- Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
  Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
- Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
- Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
- Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
- Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.   
- Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo  (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và  được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
- Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
- Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng,   rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
- Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
- Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
- Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
- Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
- Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
- Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818          Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone       : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website           : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat       sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
- Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
- Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
 Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
 Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
- Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
- Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
- Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
 Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
- Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
- Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
- Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
- Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
- Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
- Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
- Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
- Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
- Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
- Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
- Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
- Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
- Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

Handphone : 0983.466.883

Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

Website : www.baohatravel.com

Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm. khởi hành 28/4 giá trọn gói 10700000

    Thành phố Nha Trang nằm ở vị trí trung tâm tỉnh Khánh Hòa_ Bắc giáp huyện Ninh Hòa, Nam giáp thị xã Cam Ranh, Tây giáp Diên Khánh_ trong một thung lũng núi vây 3 phía Bắc - Tây - Nam và tiếp giáp với bờ biển về phía Đông.

    Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Ăn chiều)
    Quý khách tự túc ra sân bay Nội Bài và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN1551 (06.05 – 07.50) vào Nha Trang
    Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh, đưa về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo…
    - Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

    Ngày 02: Thăm quan vịnh Nha Phu (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
     Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
     Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
    - Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
    - Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ, thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
    - Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
     Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
    - Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
    - Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
    - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
    - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

    Ngày 03: Khu du lịch YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
    - Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.
    - Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi dân gian với những phần quà đày hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
    - Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
    - Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
    - Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy, mắt thần: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
    - Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
    - Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

    Ngày 4: Nha Trang – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
    - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
    - Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
    - Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
    - Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
    - Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
    - Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
    Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa – Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------

